# how do I know when someone wants a reply?



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

could we have something to tell me if someone has quoted me and wants a reply?? like in notifications box maybe


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

This will be happening very soon.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Lorian said:


> This will be happening very soon.


That will be really good.


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Lorian said:


> This will be happening very soon.


excellent coz ever morning when I have time I have to go on my profile page scroll down all my posts and threads started just to find out if anyone has quoted me and wants a reply

unless you know of an easier way of finding out


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Im the same mate, i miss loads of replies and questions and threads that i create just get lost because of it.

Need some sort of notification area.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

subscribe to the thread , this will let you know if that thread has replies but will not say if you have been quoted .


----------

